# Best datacard service in Delhi/NCR



## jatinrai199 (May 29, 2012)

hello friends, I want to buy a datacard fr using in Delhi/NCR. I dont have much knowledge about these. can anyone tell me which datacard is good fr service and better plans.nd what about BSNL evodo in delhi ?? any idea? Tnx in advnce .


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to thinkdigit forum my friend. I would suggest buy a unlocked datacard from Micromax & use any sim you want.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 2, 2012)

jatinrai199 said:


> hello friends, I want to buy a datacard fr using in Delhi/NCR. I dont have much knowledge about these. can anyone tell me which datacard is good fr service and better plans.nd what about BSNL evodo in delhi ?? any idea? Tnx in advnce .




hey bro , I myself purchased a 3G USB Modem from eBay with Airtel Logo but its Unlocked to all networks, you can use any sim with it and it comes with Auto APN , so you don't need configure anything 

If you want the link I can give you.


----------



## doom2010 (Jun 2, 2012)

give the link...


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 2, 2012)

doom2010 said:


> give the link...



here you go *www.ebay.in/itm/270894288053?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## doom2010 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks very much...


----------



## meenum (Aug 6, 2012)

Can you please tell me how to do it.  I have bought an Airtel Datacard (similar to yours) and using it with Airtel 3G plan.  Can I use it with some other network as well. 

Meenu

QUOTE=sc3n3l0v3r;1666494]hey bro , I myself purchased a 3G USB Modem from eBay with Airtel Logo but its Unlocked to all networks, you can use any sim with it and it comes with Auto APN , so you don't need configure anything 

If you want the link I can give you.[/QUOTE]


----------

